

Google Owns 13% of Me (from RescueTime, YC08 company) - bfioca
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2008/02/06/google-owns-13-of-me/

======
TheTarquin
Google's definitely doing something right. Not only does it own a lot of
people, but people are often quite happy about that fact.

It says something about Google's image in the marketplace when my mother
refers to Larry Page and Sergey Brin as "those nice Google boys." Similarly,
whenever she figures out something she wants her computer to do, the first
thing she does is to find out if Google makes software that will do it for
her.

So, in short, Google owns us, and most of us are thrilled by that fact.

------
bfioca
I wonder how Microsoft + Yahoo compares. Since I'm on mac and don't use Yahoo
- it really doesn't register for me.

------
kajecounterhack
Apparently YC news owns me more than google. _sigh_

Sorry, Google.

------
wallflower
Your title really caught me. Google does own part of us.

------
ivankirigin
G-p0wnzor3D

